# Trivets - And suggestions requested



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

I was looking over various plans and stumbled across Incra's plans for geometric-shaped trivets (PDF attached). My bride was especially entranced with the routed pattern, saying the overall trivet would be pretty large (~8"x8") and asking if I'd consider making her a couple of just the center part.

Well, as with dovetails, setup for the first one is the lions share of the exercise, so I made about a dozen for gifts and will probably make a few more. After that I"m contemplating making a couple of "complete" (per plan) units.

I've attached two trivets, one from maple and the other from padauk.

What you're seeing is a test of a wiping varnish (50/50 Poly w/ Mineral Spirits), 3 coats. It came out a bit shiny for me. I chose poly for its water, food and heat resistance. I'll next try some double-dilute Poly (like I used on the cutting board my Son and I made this fall). I'm sure open to other finishing recommendations!


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Very nice, How did you do them?


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Those are really great Jim! 

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Congratulations Jim, a very nicely made project. I have to confess that even if I had an Incra fence system, and let's face it, only the wealthy members can afford one, especially at Australian prices, I doubt that I could follow those instructions. Now Jim, if you were to do a photo shoot next time you make some, then possibly I would be able to adapt something and come up with the goods.


----------



## angus (Oct 14, 2004)

I've had excellent results using General Salad Bowl Finish, which is basically a wipe on varnish. I cut it with 50% mineral spirits, apply 3 light coats, let dry 12 hours between coats, lightly sand with 400 grit after third coat and apply one more light coat. After 24 hours I polish with a product called Howards Feed
and Wax Wood Preserver. This a mixture of Beeswax Clean and Feed, a mixture of bees wax, and orange oil. Does not contain silicone or linseed oil.

angus


----------



## RStaron (Sep 25, 2009)

+1 on the salad bowl finish, especially on the cutting boards. Nice job on them. They are probably easier to make than it looks.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

xplorx4 said:


> Very nice, How did you do them?


Jerry,

You could create my trivets with seven 3/4" sliced pieces of wood to use as spacers between the fence and the stock between cuts. Then you turn the wood 90* and repeat.

You do the 16 cuts first with a 1/2" bit set for about 1/16" cut.

Then you repeat the process with a 3/8" bit, with the fence just as before, so the cut is centered on the previous cut, except you cut about 1/16" deeper.

Repeat this process with 1/4" and 1/8" bits, then trim on your table saw. 

When you cut your wood, be certain it is cut a 90* angles and about 1-1/2" to 2" larger than you want the trivet and start your cuts about 3/4" from the edge, so you have some wood to cut away.

To make what the plans have you need to do the 3/4" offsets, but with stop blocks so all the perpendicular cuts end up at precise intersections.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

harrysin said:


> Congratulations Jim, a very nicely made project. I have to confess that even if I had an Incra fence system, and let's face it, only the wealthy members can afford one, especially at Australian prices, I doubt that I could follow those instructions. Now Jim, if you were to do a photo shoot next time you make some, then possibly I would be able to adapt something and come up with the goods.


Come on, Harry.. I know you have an Incra... though it isn't needed for what I made. For the plans you need something like it or be a master routologist with initials like HS, or BJ or a few others! As for the photo shoot, that's planned for my next batch. The ones you saw were after about 3 generations of firewood. This is the first time I've attempted something even remotely like this. I'm a beginner, you know!!


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

angus said:


> I've had excellent results using General Salad Bowl Finish, which is basically a wipe on varnish. I cut it with 50% mineral spirits, apply 3 light coats, let dry 12 hours between coats, lightly sand with 400 grit after third coat and apply one more light coat. After 24 hours I polish with a product called Howards Feed
> and Wax Wood Preserver. This a mixture of Beeswax Clean and Feed, a mixture of bees wax, and orange oil. Does not contain silicone or linseed oil.
> 
> angus


Thanks for the advice, angus! That confirms what I was considering trying.. GMTA! Since wiping varnish is basically a varnish that's diluted 50:50 w/ mineral spirits, so diluting that 50:50 with MS would give you about 3 parts MS to 1 part varnish. That's what my son and I used on out tigerwood/padauk cutting board and what I was thinking of here. These were done with about 50:50 poly varnish, but there was too much film buildup, hence the "plastic" look.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

RStaron said:


> +1 on the salad bowl finish, especially on the cutting boards. Nice job on them. They are probably easier to make than it looks.


Ron.. They are much easier to make than they look. It does take time though, with 16 cuts made with each of the 4 bits for each trivet. Lots of sawdust too! It sure leaves me in awe of the router!


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

I knew you were secretly working on something BIG Jim. I am looking forward to the photo tutorial


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Naw, Deb.. *You* just set the standard for "something big" with that beautiful toolbox you made (yeh, I've been drooling)! <g>


----------

